# Rotaugen züchten



## rotella (15. März 2010)

Hallo ich bekomme dimnächst ein Aquarium von meinem Onkel und ich hatte vor da drinne Rotaugen züchten. Geht dass?


----------



## Wagglerpose (15. März 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

|wavey:ich glaub der thread kann dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185373&highlight=rotaugen+aquarium

viel spaß beim lesen


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

ja du kannst rotaugen züchten 
hältern geht aufjedenfall
weenn du zwei rotaugen von verschiedenen gschlechtern hast ist das möglich
viel glück dabei


----------



## Sneep (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hallo,

Hältern ja, züchten nein.

Du wirst die Rotaugen in dem Becken nicht zum Laichen bringen.

Selbst wenn du das schaffen würdest, würden die Brütlinge das nicht überleben, da sie sehr empfindlich sind.

Was soll die Brut fressen?

Da sehe ich keine Chance

sneep


----------



## KawangA (4. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hältern ja, züchten nein.
> 
> ...



vorausgesetzt das Becken ist groß genug und sie würden ablaichen, so weis ich nicht ob die Rotaugen Laichräuber sind bzw. ihre geschlüpfte Brut als Läckerbissen ansehen.
Ein Aufzuchtbecken wäre sicherlich dienlich.
Um die frage der erst Nahrung, so würde ich einen Heuaufguß oder aus Bananenschalen machen um die dann sogenannten Infusorien zufüttern. Ich denke auch frischgeschlüpfte Salienenkrebse müssten gehen ( bekommt mit Brutanlage im gut sortierten Zoofachgeschäft ). Zerriebens Eigelb könnte gehen oder auch " Liqfie II " (ich weis nicht wie man das richtig schreibt ) aus dem Zoofachhandel sollte gehen.

Ein frohes Osterfest wünsche ich.


----------



## Hansel1995 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Rotaugen sind kaltwasserfische und wenn du das Aquarium im Haus bzw in einem Zimmer hast ist die Temperatur immer auf Zimmertemperatur und das ist zu hoch. Aber wenn du das AQ immer im Keller stehen hast, wo es etwas kälter ist, und in den Laichmonaten der Rotaugen (April, Mai) ein Heizstab einbaust und die Temperatur ein paar grad höher schraubst könnte es mit dem Nachwuchs klappen. Allerdings musst du wie gesagt die Elterntiere aus dem Becken nehmen weil sie ihre BAbys wahrscheinlich auffressen.


Da du dir so wie so Flockenfutter als Nahrung für die Rotaugen kaufen  musst kannst du auch ein Teil für den Nachwuchs in den Mörser schieben und zermahlen. 
Dann einfach in eine Wasserspritze mit ein bisschen Wasser und mitten in den Schwarm spritzen (funktioniert- habe selbst ein AQ und hatte auch ein paar Mal schon Nachwuchs) . Und eigentlich wenn du genaug Pflanzen im Becken hast finden die kleinen sich auch selbst ihr Fressen. Oder machst es wie genannt mit Lebendfutter.

VIIEEEELL Glück.


----------



## Chrisi_66 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Rotaugen züchten*

Hi,
wenns mit dem laichen nicht klappen sollte,
könntest du auch frisch geschlüpfte Jungfische aus deinem Gewässer fangen und dann im Aquarium aufziehen.
Die schwimmen einige Wochen nach der Laichzeit am Ufer in großen schwärmen herum.
Mit ner Senke müsste man die fangen können.

Gruß Chris


----------

